# Picked up a "big boy" by Kelley vintage smoker



## vwbuggin (May 27, 2016)

Hey everyone! While I am new to the forums, I've been smoking meats for a little while on my weber kettle grill. Yesterday, however, I bought from Craigslist a "Big Boy" by Kelley charcoal water smoker for around 20 bucks. My issue is I can't find ANY info on it except for a couple of newspaper clippings on Google. Does anyone know about these things? Any help is appreciated. 













image.jpeg



__ vwbuggin
__ May 27, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ vwbuggin
__ May 27, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ vwbuggin
__ May 27, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ vwbuggin
__ May 27, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ vwbuggin
__ May 27, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ vwbuggin
__ May 27, 2016


----------



## b-one (May 27, 2016)

Wow looks interesting,good luck with it!


----------



## reillyranch (Jan 10, 2017)

Hey VWbuggin, great find you got there.  I have heard of the Big Boy company, and have a few of their grills from the 50's and 60's.  But have not seen their water smoker before.  I think Kelly bought Big Boy in the 70's so your smoker might date to then.  Were you able to find anymore info on it?


----------

